# Hi! I am a phasmid collector



## waverage (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi!

I hope one day to join the world of mantids. Have a small apartment right now so I am not able to have room for both mantids and their food and the phasmids I have.

I am mostly here to connect with other insect enthusiasts and maybe find other North American phasmid collectors.

If anyone here is interested in joining a North American phasmid collection group (only a hand full of members so far), I have a good amount a material on foods and locations of most USA phasmids and would love to hear from all those interested.

Thanks,

Waverage


----------



## sbugir (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome! I wish i could get some phasmids


----------



## Opivy (Sep 13, 2009)

welcome! Phasmids are cool, what do they eat? I've always wondered hehe


----------



## waverage (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey!

lemmiwinks, Colorado has three species of phasmid. If you want, message me and I can give you more details about which counties they are found and what they eat.

Diapheromera velii

Parabacillus coloradus

Pseudosermyle straminea

Opivy. First of all, wow that is one of the creepiest profile pictures I have ever seen!

Phasmids eat leaves of plants (although there is one species (Timema bartmani) eats bark and needles of pines and is found in California) and it depends from species to species as to what plants they eat.

These are all the species of phasmids in California (Southern California contains most of them):

Parabacillus hesperus

Pseudosermyle catalinae

Pseudosermyle straminea

Timema bartmani

Timema boharti

Timema californicum

Timema chumash

Timema cristinae

Timema douglasi

Timema genevievae

Timema knulli

Timema landelsensis

Timema monikensis

Timema morongensis

Timema nevadense

Timema petita

Timema podura

Timema poppensis

Timema shepardi


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO! I like them too, but like you only have so much room!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 13, 2009)

hello form california.

it nice to have you here.

welcome to the world of mantids.


----------



## waverage (Sep 13, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome to the forum, from OHIO! I like them too, but like you only have so much room!


Thanks!

Yea I wish I had room. Although looking at the posts here, I saw that Ku or whatever his name was posting on petbugs selling oothecas. I would have bought some if I had the room, now I find out he was selling fakes! Good things I did not buy some.

You have the same species of phasmids as here in NJ, Diapheromera femorata and Manomera blatchleyi. I have the first one, hoping to get some Manomera blatchleyi eggs from a friend soon.



Boxer Mantis said:


> hello form california.it nice to have you here.
> 
> welcome to the world of mantids.


Thanks, I love all insects that mimic their environments! Can not think of better ones then phasmids and mantids.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 13, 2009)

How do you feed your phasmids in the winter when all the leaves fall off? Oh and welcome from Ohio also.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Florida.


----------



## waverage (Sep 13, 2009)

mantidsaresweet said:


> How do you feed your phasmids in the winter when all the leaves fall off? Oh and welcome from Ohio also.


I have roses that are potted, along with other potted plants. I also buy seeds to plant for the new species I get so that when the ova hatch, I have food for them.



Chase said:


> Welcome to the forum from Florida.


Thanks!

Florida has quite a good amount of phasmids:

Anisomorpha buprestoides- this is not a phasmid for beginners. It can spray chemicals towords the eyes, which can lead to eye damage.

Anisomorpha ferruginea

Aplopus mayeri- I have never seen any pictures of this species but it is quite big (12.5cm) and is supposed to be the USA's only winged phasmid. It is mainly found on one island on the Florida Keys.

Diapheromera femorata

Manomera brachypyga

Manomera tenuescens


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 13, 2009)

nice to have you here!


----------



## Matticus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey, welcome! I hail from NC, and have gotten two new S. carolina in the last two days. I've always been interested in phasmids of all sorts, but I haven't seen a wild one since I was probably 6 or 7.

I'd love to trade some mantids for phasmids if you're interested.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 14, 2009)

Stick around and you might get into the mantid hobby.


----------



## waverage (Sep 14, 2009)

Matticus said:


> Hey, welcome! I hail from NC, and have gotten two new S. carolina in the last two days. I've always been interested in phasmids of all sorts, but I haven't seen a wild one since I was probably 6 or 7.I'd love to trade some mantids for phasmids if you're interested.


Not right now, although one day I would love to. I should have more eggs than I know what to do with from Lamponius guerini, if you are intrested in that species, I can send you some when they start laying.

Also NC has a few species.

Anisomorpha buprestoides- as I said before this is not a phasmid for beginners. It can spray chemicals towords the eyes, which can lead to eye damage.

Anisomorpha ferruginea

Diapheromera carolina- this one is one of great intrest to me. Little is known about it. There is no data on what it eats. It is listed as having been found at Lake Toxaway, North Carolina.

Also in the following counties: Bruke, Transylvania, and Watauga.

Diapheromera femorata

Manomera blatchleyi

Manomera tenuescens

You can message me if you want to try and find some of the above. I should be getting Manomera blatchleyi ova soon and I have Diapheromera femorata right now.



revmdn said:


> Stick around and you might get into the mantid hobby.


I will one day  

Just need a bigger place.

I love the Devils Flower Mantis.


----------



## grant (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey

Welcome from Florida...................

I am still trying to catch some Floridian phasmids

Grant


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 14, 2009)

I would like to get a phasmid and join your group. I would need the easiest one to care for a beginner though :lol: and some info on them.


----------



## waverage (Sep 14, 2009)

Grant said:


> HeyWelcome from Florida...................
> 
> I am still trying to catch some Floridian phasmids
> 
> Grant


Hey Grant,

I am guessing this is the same Grant from http://www.insectstore.com/phasmid/portal.php

Hope you find some  

I was reading a paper on the one in the Florida Keys. It lists the exact name of the island that it is found on the most. I will message you about it when I get home tonight or tomorrow.  



mantidsaresweet said:


> I would like to get a phasmid and join your group. I would need the easiest one to care for a beginner though :lol: and some info on them.


Lamponius guerini is very easy. Problem will be winter food for you. You would need to get a few indoor roses for them. I am expecting ova in the next month or so. I will let you know.

I will let you know of good places to start collecting in Ohio. I am going to start up a forum for the collection group soon. I will let you know about it when I get it made in the next week or so. Its going under the name USABugs.com, I was kind of surprised that was not taken yet.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds great!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh my God, you know your stuff Waverage! I hope I can find some phasmids


----------



## waverage (Sep 14, 2009)

Ha ha!

Thanks,

I feel that North American phasmids are strongly under represented in the phasmid world. It would be cool to get people to collect some in their areas and study them to more detail and get cultures going. Can not do anything without learning about it first


----------



## grant (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes 

I am the same Grant.

How are your Lamponius guerini ?


----------



## waverage (Sep 14, 2009)

Grant said:


> Yes I am the same Grant.
> 
> How are your Lamponius guerini ?


they are doing well, still waiting for one more molt before some start to drop ova.


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi there, I'm Alex from the wilds of the state known as Connecticut! We had a lot of rain this year!


----------



## waverage (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Alex,

My brother is also named Alex and lives in Connecticut. You have the same species of phasmids as in NJ. What part of Connecticut do you live in?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------

